# Help Troubleshooting YT624 Stock LED Work light issue



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi folks. My electric chute control stopped working last week and at the same time the fuse popped and my LED work light stopped working. I’ve just installed a new control switch and it’s working fine, but my work light is dead. I can stumble my way through many things, but using a multi-meter and anything electronic is far beyond my understanding. 

I’ve consulted the factory service manual for troubleshooting but I’m not getting anywhere. I disconnected the work like and jumped it to a battery and it didn’t light up. Result is to replace the work light. 

I checked the voltage to the plug on the wiring harness and it’s not getting anything. BUT am I doing it right? I have no idea!! I turned the key on, set the multi meter to test DCV. Nothing. Then I read that there’s a regulator/ rectifier that converts the AC power for use as DC in charging the battery etc. I checked my battery voltage engine off and engine running and it looked good.

As a test I pulled an LED light off my truck. Direct connected it to a battery and it lit up. Then I jumped it to the wires of the snowblower work light plug and it didn’t illuminate….so the plug/wires are dead, but why?

I checked all my wires and they are good. I checked for continuity at all spots I think are appropriate.

Could this be caused by a faulty regulator/rectifier? Would that result in the work light plug not getting any power? Can I easily test the regulator itself with a multi meter? I was just going to buy a cheap LED work light and splice the Yamaha factory plug onto it, but if those wires are not powered than it won’t help.

I’m really at a loss on this one and would appreciate any help from you folks!!


----------



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

I figured this out on my own and thought I would follow up if anyone in the future comes across the same issue….

I learned a lot about wiring and tracing issues in the process. As a total novice with auto electrics it was a fantastic learning process.

I checked the light plug hot wire with the ground inside and it was dead. Then I checked the hot wire with the using the main ground and had 12V so I knew it was that ground wire. I had checked everything I could visually and all looked fine. 

In my hunting I came to realize that the work light has a ground wire going directly to the battery, with one connection along the way. The wiring diagram didn’t indicate that, or my lack of knowledge prevented me from picking up on it.

The portion from the battery to the connector was good (had continuity), but the wire from the connector to the switch plug didn’t. I cut the harness open and traced that ground right back to the plug and it looked fine. I had already checked the plug to see that the wire was in there tight, but figured I would do it again. This time the ground on the plug came right off. Looking closer it seems like it was crimped too tight at the factory and the wires were frayed. Vibrations Didn’t help I guess and that connection broke. 

The work light itself is dead unfortunately but at least now I can tie into those wires with a different light and am good to go….


----------

